# No boot device found new Dell XPS 13, lost valuable files!



## regretorrr (Jul 26, 2015)

I bought a Dell XPS 13 a month ago because it received rave reviews in basically every publication you can find. Never liked Dell but needed a new laptop and the great reviews made me think there was something to it. I live and work in a very underdeveloped part of the world so I picked up the laptop on my annual trip to the US. 

Back to work. I transferred many key files to the laptop and used it for a month. I didn't back up because the wireless connection here is so slow that it takes a while to view an email let alone save to the cloud. 

Was using the computer yesterday to check email and got the new Windows blue screen of death. "Sorry something happened, wait for restart" or something like that. It restarted, paused at the dell logo, then gave me the following text:

"No bootable devices found
"Press F1 key to retry boot
"Press F2 key for setup utility
"Press F5 key for onboard diagnositics"

When I go into Bios it doesn't find the hard drive. When I go into Dell diagnositics it says no hard drive found.

When I used a Windows USB key (which took forever to make through a coworker's laptop) I tried to "refresh windows" but it says the drive is locked. When I used the command line option I can't find the hard drive, only the USB. I thought the hard drive died.

Here's where it gets weird. After running all over today to find a size 5 torx driver I was able to open the back. I took out the SSD then put it back in. I pressed the power button and it brought me immediately to the Windows log in screen! I logged in and I could see all my files on the desktop. Then a few seconds later, blue screen of death again! It restarted and some Dell "autorepair" program started. It asked me if I wanted to return to a previous period before the problems. I clicked yes. It said this wasn't possible. Then it brought me to the same blue screen as the Windows USB stick where I could 'reinstall,' 'refresh' or use 'advanced options' like command line.

When I take the SSD out and put it back it sometimes does this and sometimes says no bootable device found. If I try to shut down quickly it crashes. If I move very fast I can sometimes get one or two small files onto a USB drive very quickly but then it crashes again. Obviously this doesn't work.

At least I know the files are there, maybe? The question is, what is wrong? Is there some fix for this? If so I can't find it anywhere online. Short of that, is there any way to get my files off of the SSD? This is very important for my work. 

I would be immensely grateful if you any of you fine folks could assist me here. Dell support is in another timezone and not open for the last two days in any event. A post to Dell's support forum has been in moderation for 24 hours. 

Thank you


----------



## regretorrr (Jul 26, 2015)

Update. Left the bottom of the case off and propped the laptop up on something to leave a lot of space underneath. Got in a room with air conditioning. No idea if this helped but the laptop stayed on for 30 minutes, enough time to extract all files to a USB thumb drive. 

Immediately after I started firefox. It worked but on first page load got the blue screen of death again and on reboot "no bootable device found". Anyone have a clue what's going on here?


----------



## regretorrr (Jul 26, 2015)

Update: When I remove the SSD then put it back in and turn the computer on it boots straight to the Windows log in screen. I log in an I can use Windows normally. If I try to use Firefox or select "shut down" it crashes again and reboots. When it reboots it doesn't find any bootable devices, BIOS doesn't find the hard drive, diagnostics doesn't find the hard drive. If I take the SSD out and put it back in I get the same thing again.


----------



## michaepr (Jul 11, 2012)

You have a failing SSD. If its a new machine its under warranty, of course since you pried it apart if Dell notices that they might not honor the warranty. Send the whole device back for a replacement. As to your files, if you can mount up the SSD as an external drive with one of these Amazon.com: SATA/PATA/IDE Drive to USB 2.0 Adapter Converter Cable for 2.5 / 3.5 Inch Hard Drive / 5 inch Optical Drive with External AC Power Adapter: Computers & Accessories to another computer you can save off your files, wipe it and send the kit and caboodle back to Dell for a replacement


----------



## regretorrr (Jul 26, 2015)

That isn't possible because I'm in a place with no mail. It will be months before I'm somewhere with international shipping. 

Anyway I was able to take the SSD out and put it back so that Windows would boot and I could get all of the files on a USB thumb drive. The question now is what is wrong with the computer and what should I do to fix it? If the SSD is failing why does it work every time I take it out and put it back in. Sounds like a Windows or Dell problem, no?


----------



## michaepr (Jul 11, 2012)

regretorrr said:


> That isn't possible because I'm in a place with no mail. It will be months before I'm somewhere with international shipping.
> 
> Anyway I was able to take the SSD out and put it back so that Windows would boot and I could get all of the files on a USB thumb drive. The question now is what is wrong with the computer and what should I do to fix it? If the SSD is failing why does it work every time I take it out and put it back in. Sounds like a Windows or Dell problem, no?


The only way to test if its a failing computer is install another HD and a fresh OS, if the same thing keeps happening then yes you have got a problem child on your hand that might still be under warranty so you have good reason to return it for repair. However if you do not have a spare Hard Drive to test this theory on its probably better to just return the computer as soon as you can and let them figure out what is wrong or replace it


----------



## regretorrr (Jul 26, 2015)

Had a brand new SSD brought in from the capital on a bus, installed it, BIOS doesn't find it either. Put the old SSD in, boots directly to windows log in screen again, try to open Firefox or shutdown, crashes again, reboots to "no bootable device found".

Any idea what this sounds like?

I can't return it to Dell as there is no international shipping where I am here. Any bootstrap outfit I could try would most likely steal it before it left the country. I'm in the fourth world.

How would I install a new OS on the new SSD if BIOS doesn't even detect it?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

What is showing in Event Viewer?
Are the BSOD codes displayed there?


----------



## regretorrr (Jul 26, 2015)

Panther063 said:


> What is showing in Event Viewer?
> Are the BSOD codes displayed there?


Critical

41 Kernel-Power
10110 DriverFramework
10116 DriverFramework

Error

131 DeviceSetupM...
455 ESENT
512 Store-Licensing
1008 Customer Expe...
6008 EventLog
10010 DistributedCOM


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Kernel Power error 41 is a general shutdown message used when an unknown error occurs, the system is shut down to protect hardware.
Generally this is caused by a hardware conflict or error, or possible power supply issue.
The other critical errors appear to be user process driver related.
Update any software you have installed and see if that helps, including your phone if connected.


----------



## regretorrr (Jul 26, 2015)

I contacted Dell support finally. He asked me one question then said the hard drive failed. He's sending a new hard drive loaded with the OS to my US address. I'll try to get it from there somehow. Thanks for your help


----------

